# nice little propane torch..



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I was picking a few things up at home depot and went through the tool area and found this..http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bernzomatic-WT2301-Self-Igniting-Basic-Torch-Head-336737/202539575 for about $15.00 and also picked up this http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bernzomatic-WH0159-Universal-Torch-Extension-Hose-334246/202539579 for about $15.00 so for $30.00 you get a turbo tipped self igniting small torch to carry around or for ladder work..I put it together and feels like decent quality, the torch and the extension have valves to turn off and control the propane, and the flame is good for 1/2 and 3/4 without having the tail light everything on fire...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Meh!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

2 of those hoses cracked for me. Never again. But enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm not a fan of any self lighting styles. Just take the hose off and loop it through the striker. Or for 1$ more use a key ring. Amazon has some turbo knockoffs that looked quality. When my bernzOMatic goes that's what I'll get.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> I'm not a fan of any self lighting styles. Just take the hose off and loop it through the striker. Or for 1$ more use a key ring. Amazon has some turbo knockoffs that looked quality. When my bernzOMatic goes that's what I'll get.


That striker idea is genius. Thank you.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

KoleckeINC said:


> I'm not a fan of any self lighting styles. Just take the hose off and loop it through the striker. Or for 1$ more use a key ring. Amazon has some turbo knockoffs that looked quality. When my bernzOMatic goes that's what I'll get.


I use to never use the self lighting, then started a few years ago and still on the first one I bought, I still carry a striker, but it sits unused, much faster lighting with one hand and can hold the solder in the other and not be switching back and forth..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

We should have a "that's nifty" thread so all thee tool companies can stop spying on us in secret


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

KoleckeINC said:


> We should have a "that's nifty" thread so all thee tool companies can stop spying on us in secret


well if the tool companies spied on us, then mabe they would fix the crap that doesnt work and listen to the gripes about making stuff that needs some tweeking to make better..:yes:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Had one similar to this a few years ago that had a holster for the tank & head, worked great on ladders, hose lasted for a long time.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GAN said:


> Had one similar to this a few years ago that had a holster for the tank & head, worked great on ladders, hose lasted for a long time.


the hook that holds the hose doubles as a belt hook to hold the tank and the torch goes over the shoulder to climb ladders..ill see how long it lasts, was cheap enough, but looks build decent..time will tell..


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I have that same hose. Worked fine for ladder work or if you need more flexability in a tight space. I don't use it all the time but it's nice to have.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

used the torch set up the other day for sweating some copper up in the beams, worked great, it fit in tight spots and didnt set the beams on fire,the flame is just like a turbo torch smaller tip.. I used the bigger torch for all the copper in open spaces, but for cramped spots it was perfect..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

My solder kit. Haven't used it too much lately what with the roots workin so hard. I bought two of the hoses with hooks mostly so I could hang the tank and handle on my belt or leave the bag on the ground and have enough hose to work on a ladder. The npt adapters were like 6$ each but now the tank lays flat and doesn't pinch the hose.

That carhartt/channellock set, I bought three of them for 15$ EACH!!!! It's a 420 and a 426. Gave one to my brother in law for xmas. They have the logo laser engraved, not that I am a big carhartt fan but you can't beat 15$!!! Gave my kid the other pouch and told him they use it on railroads and that's why they have the spike logo. The pouch is just a gimmick really because the pliers go in the pocket of your work "carhartt" pants. What ticks me off is the carhartts only have a pocket divider and not two seperate pockets on the right leg so shortish stuff is always getting hooked in there.

The bag I have had for like 15 years and hadn't used it much, it's nice, couldn't find another like it and it was starting to get worn so I let it go to light duty.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Along with those npt adapters I bought a bulk adapter so the torch could hook up to a big tank if need be.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> My solder kit. Haven't used it too much lately what with the roots workin so hard. I bought two of the hoses with hooks mostly so I could hang the tank and handle on my belt or leave the bag on the ground and have enough hose to work on a ladder. The npt adapters were like 6$ each but now the tank lays flat and doesn't pinch the hose.
> 
> That carhartt/channellock set, I bought three of them for 15$ EACH!!!! It's a 420 and a 426. Gave one to my brother in law for xmas. They have the logo laser engraved, not that I am a big carhartt fan but you can't beat 15$!!! Gave my kid the other pouch and told him they use it on railroads and that's why they have the spike logo. The pouch is just a gimmick really because the pliers go in the pocket of your work "carhartt" pants. What ticks me off is the carhartts only have a pocket divider and not two seperate pockets on the right leg so shortish stuff is always getting hooked in there.
> 
> The bag I have had for like 15 years and hadn't used it much, it's nice, couldn't find another like it and it was starting to get worn so I let it go to light duty.


do a search on amazon for..dewalt tool bags..they have ones just like that, I got one with a drill,impact driver kit...how long ago did you get the channel lock set?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I replaced it with a bostitch tool bag for 19$ at wally world, surprisingly it has held up well. I got the sets last november I think.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Roto Rooter corporate policy requires a tank, hose and bag. I carry one similar to this in my van.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Cajunhiker said:


> Roto Rooter corporate policy requires a tank, hose and bag. I carry one similar to this in my van.



Are you serious? You HAVE to have a hose AND bag? Is it to look more profeesional because almost any home owner has a blow torch?


----------

